# 2022 VW Teramont looks so much better



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Why does it feel like the Teramont is much more luxurious (especially that interior) than its NAR counterpart? Also, I'm liking this look so much better than the the NAR facelift. I like the original sort of more squared off face and this 2022 VW Teramont keeps with that shape but just a lot more flair! 






Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> Why does it feel like the Teramont is much more luxurious (especially that interior) than its NAR counterpart? Also, I'm liking this look so much better than the the NAR facelift. I like the original sort of more squared off face and this 20221 VW Teramont keeps with that shape but just a lot more flair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those headlights just make me think Tahoe.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the squared off front better like the MK1 Atlas. I wouldn’t be surprised even if the MK3 doesn’t go back to the squared off look like this Terramont, we will see the light bar in the front. Taos, MK8, ID.4 have a light bar, and I believe the next Tiguan will also have the light bar. Doubt the back will have the light bar for a NAR model. The interior is nice but the “stars” never been a fan of, seems chintzy (yes I know some luxury vehicles have them) but cheapens it for me. Give me a light bar even if it isn’t multicolored. Time to find more videos on this though. 

I do hope that the headlights will be at least AFS or have the capability through coding to enable DLA like our Arteon counterparts with their new model. I miss AFS and the ability to open it up through coding. Hopefully too by then SFD is figured out through licensing for OBD11 and VCDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Teramont X has a mix of MK1 and our MK2, maybe this might be closer to what we see for NAR? With the exception of the fast back like on the Cross Sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

The X looks just like the Crosssport


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea the X is basically China’s version of the Cross Sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Teramont X has a mix of MK1 and our MK2, maybe this might be closer to what we see for NAR? With the exception of the fast back like on the Cross Sport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you are right! It's is a mix but the square front is still prominent which I like. Let us see but they better bring afs LED projector headlights. None of this reflector housing

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

That orange looked great. Now if only we could get their 2.5 VRT.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

G60ING said:


> That orange looked great. Now if only we could get their 2.5 VRT.


Now you are asking for too much haha

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I would love the light up VW emblem though…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blind1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Much prefer the 2021 refresh look. The squared off look isn’t great on An already boxy vehicle.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I love it. However, we are probably going to get the stripped out version for the US and it won't be as nice as what we see in the video. Curious about the HUD too.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

The interior is a huge improvement. The exterior not so much.


----------

